# Piranhas laying on their sides



## ghetto_child219 (May 24, 2004)

my piranha is about 6 months - 1year old and it is laying on its side and not swimming around. i was wondering if anybody knew what this means.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

got my piranha today...travelled like 2hrs from the petstore to my house
the whole time it was on its side playing dead....yours should be okay but than again its a baby
what are the parameters and stuff like that?????


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

welcome
when i first got my piranhas, they did that, sometimes they play dead when stressed. did you do something to stress them???????????????


----------



## ghetto_child219 (May 24, 2004)

i have my drum in my room about 5 feet away from the tank. could that be stressing them?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

ghetto_child219 said:


> i have my drum in my room about 5 feet away from the tank. could that be stressing them?


 probably :laugh: ,fish have like tiny receptical thingys that are sensitive to vibrations and movement in water..they can even tell the difference between a healthy active fish to a injured or weak fish,so yes im pretty he can hear you drummin' away


----------



## ghetto_child219 (May 24, 2004)

but i have two piranhas in my tank and only the one is laying on his side. if i stressed the one wouldnt the other be stressed as well?


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Mine lay on their side and play dead when scared. Not so much anymore though.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

maby only one of them is really scared...some piranha are tougher then others


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

something is wrong. Check water params and dont play your drums right next to them. Sound travels thru that tank easily.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

stress


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pretty normal stressed P behavior...and a drum near your tank is a terrible idea man...







!


----------

